# Defining #1 or 2 Movements



## joycehayutin (Aug 17, 2018)

I would like some feedback on when one movement of a piece (Flute Sonatas i.e.) is considered one movement or two.

I know that if the first movement ends on the dominant, the second movement must be performed to consider it a complete movement. What is the piece ends on the tonic? How would we know to to play both movements if it is not indicated on the music? Syllabus only? 

Thank you


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Generally, pieces are composed to be played in their entirety, regardless of how many movements there are, how they are defined, or what key areas they comprise. (Which is a way of weasling out of trying to answer a really obscure and/or unclear question.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm really unclear about the meaning of this question. A "movement" in a symphony or a concerto or a sonata is usually clearly defined by the composer, except in those few cases where the movements are ruin together and played without pause (for instance, Liszt's B-minor Piano Sonata). If the composer says it's a movement, well, it is.

A movement can end in a key other than the original tonic, especially after the classical era. Normally a movement is defined more by its form (sonata, ABA, theme and variations, etc.) than by key changes.


----------



## joycehayutin (Aug 17, 2018)

KenOC- to clarify, I am having a debate as to whether or not a student should have performed a 2nd movement, as I was told that it was part of the first movement.
"Sonata in a minor" by J B Loeillet (flute) mvmt 1 ends on the tonic. Mvmt 2 also ends on tonic. Another example is "Sonata No 2 in A Major" by J B Vanhal: Cadenza, mvmt 1 ends tonic. mvmt 2 also ends tonic. My belief is that a 2nd mvmt is only required if mvmt 1 ends on the dominant. Does this clarify? Thank you again in advance!


----------

